
Assisted Fertilization by Sperm-Carrying Micromotors - bemmu
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.nanolett.5b04221
======
bemmu
The video is viewable here if you don't feel like downloading AVI files:
[https://twitter.com/SteveStuWill/status/1260727755852795904](https://twitter.com/SteveStuWill/status/1260727755852795904)

